# need prayer -all of a sudden I'm a burn patient



## usmc2112 (May 30, 2013)

Over the holiday weekend I bent down to light a camp fire, and the next thing I knew I'm on fire.  As near as I can tell someone dumped gas on the fire and didn't tell me. I had second a first degree burn on my hands and first degree on my face.  I'm now recovering after a visit to Paulding ER and cobb burn center.   I choose not to be bitter and I know God is looking out for me because it could have been much worse.  I will have no permanent scarring to my face, I did not inhale a flame and get bronchial burns, both my eyes are unscathed (I was wearing my oakleys)  and I had the clarity if mind (military training) to remove my burning clothes before they did any further damage and then drive myself to the er.  I would still appreciate prayer because these wounds hurt, I'm missing work time and don't know how my fiances will be effected, and Im pretty shaken over this whole thing.  

I will spend this down time with the Lord and catch up on 
Bible reading, and other such things. 

thank you.


----------



## Sargent (May 30, 2013)

Man... hate to hear that.

Prayers for a speedy recovery.


----------



## rjcruiser (May 30, 2013)

Prayers sent to you.  

Read last night in our family devotional about the name of God--Immanuel--or God with us.  He's with us in the good and the bad.  All depends on us as to our attitude.  Thankful that the Lord protected you as he did....and that your attitude is as it is!  May He continue to give you the strength/determination to conquer this trial.


----------



## oops1 (May 30, 2013)

Man I hate to hear that.. You got prayers from here . Hope you recover quickly !


----------



## Milkman (May 30, 2013)

prayers sent from here also.


----------



## Nugefan (May 30, 2013)

prayers for ya ..

take care of them burns , don't need any infection ....


----------



## dwhee87 (May 30, 2013)

Prayers sent for a rapid and full recovery.


----------



## Inthegarge (May 30, 2013)

Praying for a speedy recovery and no lasting effects......


----------



## usmc2112 (May 30, 2013)

thank you all! FYI neighbors and fellow marines a pitching in and helping out with, some are bringing me food, others are making sure im OK and lawn is mowed etc.  God is good!


----------



## loveto hunt (May 30, 2013)

you got prayers coming from my take care of the burns


----------



## jmharris23 (May 30, 2013)

Praying for you!


----------



## Paymaster (May 31, 2013)

My Prayers are added with these other good folks!


----------



## Meriwether Mike (May 31, 2013)

Prayers for your quick recovery. Gas fumes are some bad stuff on a fire.


----------



## ssmith (May 31, 2013)

Praying for you


----------



## sniper22 (May 31, 2013)

Prayers lifter for your recovery.  God has a way of helping us make time for Him.


----------



## speedcop (May 31, 2013)

our prayers for a fast recovery


----------



## j_seph (May 31, 2013)

You got em and sound like you got good spirits about it all as well


----------



## Ronnie T (May 31, 2013)

God bless you as you deal with this intense pain.
I've dealt with some burns in my life also.  Stay on the pain meds until the healing begins.
My prayers and thoughts are with you.


----------



## pine nut (Jun 2, 2013)

God bless and keep you sir , and may He take away your pains and give you comfort, in Jesus' name, the Name above all names.


----------



## Core Lokt (Jun 7, 2013)

Praying for a speedy recovery!!


----------



## Israel (Jun 7, 2013)

pine nut said:


> God bless and keep you sir , and may He take away your pains and give you comfort, in Jesus' name, the Name above all names.


amen


----------



## usmc2112 (Jun 7, 2013)

thank you all for the prayers! My recovery is slow but going well!


----------

